# No Samples at Clinique?!



## xtiffineyx (Sep 24, 2008)

Yesterday I went & got a sample of Estee Lauder's double wear foundation. The lighting was horrible in the store so although the color matched me inside the store, when I went to put it on today in natural light, it was wayyyy to dark. So today I go back to get a shade lighter and while the woman was pouring it, I turned around and was looking at the clinique foundation. I seen one that was supposed to be long lasting and oil controlling so when the woman walked over I was asking her all about it. She was telling me it was their best seller yada yada yada. So i said "well i'm looking for some new foundation and I'm really interested in this, do you think you could give me a sample of it to try in natural lighting" She goes "uhh no. But i can apply some to you in the store and if you like it you can buy the full size." I explained to her that their store lighting wasnt that great because yesterday when I got matched it was too dark once I got in natural lighting. She then tells me that Clinique does not allow samples, but they do have a sample event twice a year. 

Seriously, that blew my mind. They would rather people buy full size bottles just so they can return it because the color probably isn't going to match once they get outside? 

The whole situation has put me off of Clinique COMPLETELY.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

That would bother me too. I never knew that. Honestly, would it really have hurt her to put a little on a dish or something for you just to try it outside in the natural light?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_That would bother me too. I never knew that. Honestly, would it really have hurt her to put a little on a dish or something for you just to try it outside in the natural light?_

 
Thank you!! The lighting in there was really dark so I don't know how they accurately color match ANYONE. Ugh, it really aggravated me, because I was really interested in that makeup.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 24, 2008)

They gave me a sample of a foundation that lasted over a week during one of their non sampling periods so I don't know why that happened to you.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 25, 2008)

She was probably just mad because she thought she was going to get a sale and then you asked for a sample... That's lame because you even told her that you bought a foundation and returned it- they should've been enough to tell her you were serious... And it's not samples that they only have twice a year...it's gift with purchases... That's so lame. Playing devil's advocate, maybe she's been working there for a while and is able to match people even with the crappy lighting (that happens to me a lot at work, but if someone insists that they want a sample then ya suck it up and give it to them).. not cool!!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_She was probably just mad because she thought she was going to get a sale and then you asked for a sample... That's lame because you even told her that you bought a foundation and returned it- they should've been enough to tell her you were serious... And it's not samples that they only have twice a year...it's gift with purchases... That's so lame. Playing devil's advocate, maybe she's been working there for a while and is able to match people even with the crappy lighting (that happens to me a lot at work, but if someone insists that they want a sample then ya suck it up and give it to them).. not cool!!_

 
I totally get what your saying, however, it would have been different if she was like "well i know how to take in to account this lighting, so I can match you up pretty accurately." The only choice i really had was to buy the full size. 

I mean, I wasn't asking for a huge sample, just enough to take home and try on myself in natural lighting!

so annoying!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_They gave me a sample of a foundation that lasted over a week during one of their non sampling periods so I don't know why that happened to you._

 

Well, she told me, "Our company doesn't even supply us with anything to give samples out in. They don't want to encourage it."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I told her, "Okay, thats fine, I'll take my business to another company that does allow samples to make sure their customers are satisfied." And walked away.

I know it's really annoying for me (and I'm sure everyone else) to buy a full size thing of foundation, then get home and realize it's not gonna work out. Why waste time & money buying it, then having to return it then trying something else out?!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know why but this MA had lots of sample containers. They looked like small lipbalm pots. 

If this really is the policy she could match you up and then you could go outside and see how it looks.


----------



## sofabean (Sep 25, 2008)

that's weird that they don't give samples on foundation. i know for a fact that they do give samples on their skincare products cuz they gave my boyfriend a sample of the 3 step system once when he didn't even ask for it.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I totally get what your saying, however, it would have been different if she was like "well i know how to take in to account this lighting, so I can match you up pretty accurately." The only choice i really had was to buy the full size. 

I mean, I wasn't asking for a huge sample, just enough to take home and try on myself in natural lighting!

so annoying!_

 
Yeah like I said it was very lame of her... I usually don't encourage this- but why don't you go to a clinique counter at a different department store and tell them what happened...I'm sure that they'll go the extra mile to get your business since they know the lady at this counter effed up.. Oh and if you have a sephora near you, they sell clinique now and they give samples so you could try that.


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like she  was full of BS to me. Why wouldn't they give out a sample? I have never heard of that before!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

I have received foundation samples at Clinique before ... I am surprised she wouldn't give you one


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_Yeah like I said it was very lame of her... I usually don't encourage this- but why don't you go to a clinique counter at a different department store and tell them what happened...I'm sure that they'll go the extra mile to get your business since they know the lady at this counter effed up.. Oh and if you have a sephora near you, they sell clinique now and they give samples so you could try that._

 
Yeah, we have a Sephora in the mall now, but it's one in JCPenney's so it's really small and the selection is limited. I actually wanted to get the MUFE HD foundation, but our Sephora doesn't sell MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why I was on a quest to find foundation else wear.


----------



## jenavii (Sep 25, 2008)

wah.. clinique always gives me samples  i go to the counter in Lakewood Mall..Cali


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 25, 2008)

I work for Lauder, it's NOT a clinique thing. She was probably just behind on her day and needed sales, also sometimes it can be tiresome when people keep coming up for samples. NOT SAYING AT ALL that she shoudn't have made you what you were looking for, just saying I know how it feels to have a slow day and you feel like all you are doing is making samples. Bottom line is she should have sucked it up and made you the sample, and gave you her card that way if you liked it you could have bought it from her. Bad business, clinique lady.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

WTF kind of excuse is a 'sample event'? I have received samples at my counter many times before....That is just crap. I would be mega annoyed too


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I work for Lauder, it's NOT a clinique thing. She was probably just behind on her day and needed sales, also sometimes it can be tiresome when people keep coming up for samples. NOT SAYING AT ALL that she shoudn't have made you what you were looking for, just saying I know how it feels to have a slow day and you feel like all you are doing is making samples. Bottom line is she should have sucked it up and made you the sample, and gave you her card that way if you liked it you could have bought it from her. Bad business, clinique lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As in Estee Lauder? Because I received a sample from there also and it ended up being to dark, so I went back to get a sample of a lighter color, and it was no problem. I just felt like it was a waste of everyone's time to be buying full size foundations just on the hope that they'll match, and then probably having to return it the next day for another one. 

I'm sure they're counters do stay slow because of the new Sephora that got put in in the same mall. But, if she seen I was interested in their makeup wouldn't she be willing to help me so I could return and buy the full size?

Oh well. I'm just a bit disappointed because I really wanted to try the Stay True Oil Free foundation. =((

Thanks for all the replies girls!


----------



## Esme (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that is total BS and she lied to you.
They ususally give out tons of samples at Clinque.  I have gotten samples of everything from makeup to skincare at Clinique in Australia, California, Oregon, Washington and Georgia. Everywhere I have ever lived. Of course they give them containers for samples. They have those little Clinique pots with round labels for the lids or the new ones with the write on lids. Once I even got a bunch of Clarins samples in Clinique containers because the woman at the Clarins hadn't done her stocking for the day and was out, so she borrowed!! Shame on her!!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Yeah, we have a Sephora in the mall now, but it's one in JCPenney's so it's really small and the selection is limited. I actually wanted to get the MUFE HD foundation, but our Sephora doesn't sell MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why I was on a quest to find foundation else wear._

 

wellp, in that case.. i'd either do the other dept. store thing or just call/email clinique customer service tell 'em what happened and see if they can send you a sample. if you tell them what happened they'll probably kiss your butt and try to figure out what they can send out to you.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad you brought this up, a few months ago when I was shopping for a new foundation the Clinique counter told me that they don't provide samples, and I thought they were just being bitchy, so maybe this is their policy.  I too didn't understand this because some of the other counters do.

BTW: The Chanel counter also told me they don't provide samples


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 25, 2008)

What department store did you go to?

I had the same issue @ a MUFE counter at the department store that I work for!  (I don't work @ the counter - I work @ HQ)
The girl @ the counter said no they don't give samples MUFE doesn't provide them with sample jars.  And she didn't even recommend that I try on the foundation in the store.  She just let me walk away
So what did I do? I called MUFE's head office... the associate said if they refuse to provide you with a jar you can bring your own and she personally called the counter herself and told the counter that I would be coming back with my own sample jar to get a sample of the HD foundation.

and guess what?  I love the foundation and will be going back to purchase it. I don't know if I should go back to the same counter.. Maybe I should to prove to the girl that going out of your way for a customer can bring you a sale and maybe many more.
What is wrong with some of these associates?  Don't they realise that sometimes you have to give some free things out in order to start business relationships with customers?!? I understand that some people abuse it but still - its a bloody tester anyway.. what is the difference between putting it on in the store or outside of the store?
Its not even like its *their* product they are giving away free.  It doesn't come out of their pocket.
When I walk to the train station there are companies constantly giving out free things to thousand of potential customers because how else are customers going to try new things?
ERRG!
I would suggest calling upper management @ the department store that you went to.. or calling Clinique Head office.
Good luck!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Well, she told me, "Our company doesn't even supply us with anything to give samples out in. They don't want to encourage it." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I told her, "Okay, thats fine, I'll take my business to another company that does allow samples to make sure their customers are satisfied." And walked away.

I know it's really annoying for me (and I'm sure everyone else) to buy a full size thing of foundation, then get home and realize it's not gonna work out. Why waste time & money buying it, then having to return it then trying something else out?!_

 
EXACTLY!  Especially when these department stores are competing with other stores like Sephora and MAC who give out samples of everything and are willing to take back (return) anything you're not satisfied with.. (now thats good customer service).  
These department stores should realise that and have to up their game or else they are going to lose sales.


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I'm glad you brought this up, a few months ago when I was shopping for a new foundation the Clinique counter told me that they don't provide samples, and I thought they were just being bitchy, so maybe this is their policy. I too didn't understand this because some of the other counters do.

BTW: The Chanel counter also told me they don't provide samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Clinique is suppose to sample you foundation. I know they did at the Macy's I worked at. 

Chanel doesn't do samples. They will match you then and you can choose to buy or not, but they don't sample foundations out.


----------



## makeupmadb (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like she was having an off day to not give you a sample, although she did offer to try it on you, and then you could've looked at it outside?

After making my purchase I asked an MA in MAC for a sample but she said, rather rudely, 'we don't do samples'. I didn't like the counter I went to anyway. That was the only time I've asked for a sample so it's put me off asking in future.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok I know this is probably old news but I just wanted to share that when I was at Nordstroms the other day, I saw an entire jar of little clinique sample pots, like the mac ones but with green lids! So that girl is full of crap!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 4, 2008)

I was just at Nordstrom yesterday and walked by the Clinique counter. They had a tub filled with empty sample jars next to the foundations. There was a label encouraging sampling out their foundations on the tub. I think you get to make your own sample too. That Clinique SA is full of it.


----------

